Ask HN: Whats your million dollar app idea that you never built? - startupflix
======
stephenr
Why "million dollar"? Sure being financially secure is great, but are people
working in the industry now really just in it for the money?

I guess we know the answer with VC founders, but are technical people really
not interested in making cool things that let them live a comfortable life?

------
bigcoolguy
I wanted to be first to market on a big data cluster with heavy emphasis on
built in/plug and play ML for other startups and small businesses. Not the
kind of thing you can have a go at from Dad's garage.

------
sharemywin
I've always felt there was more niche money in marketplaces.

